# πουμε



## sergioquarto

Hi!
Can someone help me translate this please? “me to kalo na ertheis ...edo tha me na ta poume”.
I am not able to understand it (I also do not understand because the text is not written in Greek letters). 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elliest_5

In greek characters it's: "με το καλό να έρθεις... εδώ θα μαι να τα πούμε"
you probably don't understand it because the first verb is truncated: "μαι" comes from "είμαι" (it is usually truncated when combined with the particles να and θα - which form the subjunctive and the future respectively) 
πούμε is a future/subjunctive form for the verb λέω (θα/να πω)

so the phrase means: Come "with all good circumstances" (actually "με το καλό" is an idiom, not necessarily translatable, just a conventionalised wish for the future)... I ll be here and we can talk (chat / see each other)


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi, elliest 5! 
Thank you for the kind answers.
God bless you!
Cheerio!


----------



## Xenaphon

Can anybody tell why it is "na ta poume"? What does the "ta" do? talk about (these things/things in general)?


----------



## Δημήτρης

"Things that are important to you and me", I would say.
Is one of these pronouns that don't refer to a specific thing, another one is "*την* λέω σε κάποιον".


----------



## Xenaphon

Okay, nomizo pos katalavaino, sas evxaristo yia tin apantisi sas.


----------



## winegrower

I am afraid I'll have to disagree with Dimitris' example on the grounds that "να τα πούμε" is standard greek due to the fact that the verb is transitive and can't stand alone, while "την λέω" is just another expression of modern coinage (slang for tell off/reprove).


----------



## elliest_5

Actually, the referent of "τα" in "να τα πούμε" is quite clearer than the referent of "την" in "τη λέω" : We can easily suppose that "τα" means "our stuff, all the things that are interesting to both of us", while "την" does not have any clear referent.

However, it should be pointed out that both phrases are conventionalised expressions and in such phrases pronouns don't function as usual: although we normally infer exactly to what entity a pronoun refers to by combining information about who the speaker is/where/when and in what context, in conventionalised expressions we cannot (and need not) work out that kind of information, since the pronoun refers to something very vague/unclear and all that matters is the general, standardised meaning of the phrase


----------



## Xenaphon

elliest 5, and others, thanks for the information!  I thought I had seen ta used similarly on another thread, but now it is clear that it can be used in this way aside from the usual use as article.


----------



## orthophron

Xenaphon said:


> elliest 5, and others, thanks for the information! I thought I had seen ta used similarly on another thread, but now it is clear that it can be used in this way aside from the usual use as article.


"τα" is an objective personal pronoun; replaces a direct object of neuter gender. As you see it is positioned before the verb.


----------



## Xenaphon

So in this case "ta" means "pragmata" more or less? by article I meant the use of ta as in "ta dentra" or ta spitia".


----------

